# [SOFTWARE] Leer en tiempo real un archivo remoto (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una duda gente, pregunto acá por que la verdad ni siquiera se por donde empezar a buscar.

Quiero tener siempre a la vista la salida de un archivo de log de otra PC de la red. Algo como lo que se podría hacer con tail -f pero via ssh por ejemplo.

Me podrían orientar un poco?

Salud! (Mientras escribo esto se me acaba de ocurrir: syslog) Igual escucho ofertas.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Iba a sugerir tailf o watch, pero si debe ser a través de red, tal vez con netcat puedas hacer algo, aunque parece que syslog va a ser mejor opción.

Saludozzzz

----------

## i92guboj

¿Y si estás acostumbrado a usar ssh y tail -f, cual es el problema?

```

$ ssh user@host.net tail -f /var/log/messages

```

O lo que sea. ¿No es eso lo que necesitas?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ¿Y si estás acostumbrado a usar ssh y tail -f, cual es el problema?
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ssh user@host.net tail -f /var/log/messages
> ...

 

El problema por así decirlo debe haber sido la hora a la que escribí el mensaje que ya no me daba mas la cabeza. actualmente lo uso así, con tail -f por ssh pero necesito loguearme previamente, (o configurar la autenticación para que no pregunte password, cosa que nunca hice y no se como)

Lo que quiero hacer incrustar en el fondo de pantalla un terminal que me muestre el log remoto.

- O configuro ssh para que no pida password

- O transfiero el syslog a la pc local en cuestión, opción que me resulta mas interesante, y de la que encontré información en este sitio y que planeo ponerme a implementar en este preciso instante....

Por lo pronto, cerrado. Gracias a ambos.

Salud!

----------

## Magnum44

Ah! por fin lo encontré, al leeros me habéis recordado un post de cuando mis primeros meses (o años... no recuerdo   :Rolling Eyes:   ) con gentoo era un post sobre screenshots de escritorio y en uno de ellos recuerdo que había visto una terminal de fondo de escritorio transparente. Tras 10 minutos de búsqueda (el buscador de estes foros apesta un poco) lo he encontrado!

El hilo en concreto es este

Ahí el compañero flaab_0n (al que hace mucho que no veo por aquí), nos muestra cómo se pueden tener esas terminales en cualquier desktop:

```
aterm -tr -trsb -tinttype true -sh 70 -fg white -bg black
```

Con eso, tendréis una ventana con una terminal, lo que tenéis que hacer despues es (desde KDE en mi caso) ocultar el borde de la pantalla y establecer en las preferencias de la ventana que esté siempre por debajo de las otras. Así ya tendréis una maravillosa consola de fondo de escritorio para ese tipo de warradas (tail -f /var/log/messages)

Y en cuanto a lo de tener que hacer login por ssh de cada vez y meterle la contraseña, eso también es fácil, la idea es generar un par de llaves rsa, aquí teneis la información de cómo se hace: http://120linux.com/seguridad-en-openssh-adios-a-las-contrasenas/

Que lo paseis bien trasteando   :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y en cuanto a lo de tener que hacer login por ssh de cada vez y meterle la contraseña, eso también es fácil, la idea es generar un par de llaves rsa, aquí teneis la información de cómo se hace: http://120linux.com/seguridad-en-openssh-adios-a-las-contrasenas/
> 
> Que lo paseis bien trasteando  

 

La cosa no cambia mucho, pero aquí tienes la versión Gentoo de dichos documentos:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/openssh-key-management-p1.xml

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias a ambos! Ahora quiero las dos cosas   :Very Happy:  Syslog remoto en la pc local y llaves rsa! jeje

Me acaban de arruinar la noche otra vez, ya tengo con que ponerme a jugar, mi esposa no va a estar muy contenta.

 *Quote:*   

> (el buscador de estes foros apesta un poco)

 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=busqueda+dificil+site%3Aforums.gentoo.org&btnG=Search

Con eso se subsana el buscador.

Salud!

----------

## inconexo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> - O configuro ssh para que no pida password
> 
> 

 

Sugiero este tutorial para conocer la autentificacion mediante SSH sin password, aunque sea en el contexto de RSYNC: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *inconexo wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   - O configuro ssh para que no pida password
> 
>  
> 
> Sugiero este tutorial para conocer la autentificacion mediante SSH sin password, aunque sea en el contexto de RSYNC: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
> ...

 

Gracias Inconexo.

Salud!

----------

